# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Как размещать информацию и фото в разделе музеи?

## роман мельников

Как разместить информацию и фоты в разделе музей

----------


## Nazar

Отправить материалы Дмитрию Срибному.

----------


## роман мельников

Большое спасибо!

----------

